# How to install .jar files into mobile



## k_blues24 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,
   I had d/l some .jar files (applications), want to install in SE Z550i,
How can I do this?
pls tell me, thanks


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: How to install .jar foles into mobile*

Transfer it to Phone memory and run the file. It gets installed.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: How to install .jar foles into mobile*

in my old sony k500i just copy pasting the .jar file to the phone used to initate the installer

in my new nokia i have to copy paste and then go to the location and open the file to start the installer..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah i think kiran has suggested the right method....you could also use software like oxygen phone manager to install it...


----------



## outlaw (Nov 22, 2006)

offtopic 

are u using the sony ericsson p.c suite ??? how long does it take to transfer an image file????cuz whenever i use the default software a small image files takes around 3 minutes transfer to my p,c ; but when i use 3rd party softwares its ligtning fast


----------



## k_blues24 (Nov 22, 2006)

@ outlaw - yes I am using SE PC suit, it takes 30 secs to transfer from PC to MO file size around 700KB.


----------

